# Appetite in the hot weather



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Over the past few days i have noticed my does food bowl is still half full in the mornings, usually they empty it! My bucks are still eating just the same. Could it be due to the heat? Has anyone else noticed this?

Elsa x


----------



## TiMeZOuT (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello Elsamarie,

"Mice do not cope well in hot weather." as quoted by DomLangowski.

"Please try to keep your mice cool and always ensure they have access to cold drinking water during the hot periods"

Here is the link to the sticky. This may help.

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1531

Also, have you noticed any other unusual activity or anythingt he mice have started/stopped?


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi,
Yes they have a water bottle and bowl and i put a cool glass like plate in for them to sit on (stays cool). They seem fine, not noticed anything different x


----------

